# Spur Climbing trees – Rigging flipline to saddle?



## Drifthopper (Jul 31, 2012)

Recently purchased a tree climbing kit from Bailey’s,  spus, saddle, flipline.  They don’t / didn’t give any directions on how to attach the flipline to the saddle, or even how to rig the equipment. 

I looked on line, Google searched looking for some type of picture or detailed instructions… but nothing to any great extent that gives more details. 

Found this “typical” paragraph in several sites :

o    Strap on the spurs with pads to your climbing boots, and put on the saddle and other equipment. Toss one end of the flip-line around the tree, catch it with the other hand and connect it to the D-ring located on the side of the saddle opposite the adjuster.

What I’m trying to understand is, the saddle has four “d” rings…..  what end of the flipline gets attached to what D ring?

Does the carabineer get attached to the cam adjuster?

And ..how is the adjusted used? 

( I understand that it is “adjusted” as you climb the tree, but how is the cam loosened as you come down?)

Any input is greatly appreciated, pictures are welcomed, links to instructions, sites are valued. 

( I called both Weaver and Spyderman, each offered no assistance, “we just make the equipment”)


----------



## mellow (Jul 31, 2012)

Good question,  when I used my friends equipment I had a rope that went around the tree and dring'd on both sides  and that was my main rope that I would lean back on then I had a backup rope that I had to retighten every few feet,  it connected in another set of drings on the saddle. 

I have no idea on the terminology of tree climbing,  just that it hurt my shins like you know what when I got done.


----------



## mecreature (Jul 31, 2012)

I would sign up for a class. You should be confident before taking to the trees.

JMO


----------



## smokinj (Aug 1, 2012)

Your way over my head!  I am afraid of hights.


Try here  http://arboristsite.com/chainsaw/


----------



## ScotO (Aug 1, 2012)

Before you go climbing trees, you absolutely MUST learn your knots, and learn how to totally trust them.  Here's a brief video showing some arborists knots.  Go to YouTube and search Cornell tree climbing, watch some of their videos to get a feel for what you are getting yourself into.  You should really consider enrolling in an arborist course at an accredited institution.  Lots of things to learn, and your life depends on it!


----------



## ScotO (Aug 1, 2012)

Here's another good video demonstrating ascending trees via double rope technique.  I plan on mastering this method.  Good information here.....


----------



## smokinj (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> Here's another good video demonstrating ascending trees via double rope technique. I plan on mastering this method. Good information here.....




I would say you need to master it!  How much you weigh anyways?


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 1, 2012)

Hmmm. Here's how I do it. I put the spurs on, then I climb up the tree. Don't do what I do.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 1, 2012)

smokinj said:


> I would say you need to master it!  How much you weigh anyways?


 I'm 205 right now, SmokinJ.  I plan on being around 195 come this winter.  I love to climb, and have no fear of the heights, but the rope climbing is so much less invasive, especially to trees you are going to prune.  Plus it's less cumbersome than a ladder or spikes.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 1, 2012)

Scotty Overkill said:


> I'm 205 right now, SmokinJ. I plan on being around 195 come this winter. I love to climb, and have no fear of the heights, but the rope climbing is so much less invasive, especially to trees you are going to prune. Plus it's less cumbersome than a ladder or spikes.


 Thats a lot of weight being a climber. Do not quite your day job.lol These climbers around here are just a little heavy to be a jokey. Heck you would think its a training camp for the horse track.


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 1, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Thats a lot of weight being a climber. Do not quite your day job.lol These climbers around here are just a little heavy to be a jokey. Heck you would think its a training camp for the horse track.


This seems to be true around here as well. Some of the best climbers around here are like 130-160. Jockeys, huh? Maybe we can call them "Tree Jockeys" seems appropriate.


----------



## smokinj (Aug 1, 2012)

Danno77 said:


> This seems to be true around here as well. Some of the best climbers around here are like 130-160. Jockeys, huh? Maybe we can call them "Tree Jockeys" seems appropriate.


 
Man I think these guys has to be in the 120 range and under 5'6!


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 1, 2012)

Jay, master mech posted a pic of Scotty in another thread.


----------



## ScotO (Aug 1, 2012)

amateur cutter said:


> Jay, master mech posted a pic of Scotty in another thread.


 c'mon guys, I'm not blonde, and my club is BIGGER than that!


----------



## amateur cutter (Aug 1, 2012)

Hey Scotty, don't feel too bad, somewhere Dexter day found a closeup portrait of me, & used it as his avatar. At least I don't look like that anymore............................. I got new glasses.


----------



## Thistle (Aug 1, 2012)

smokinj said:


> Man I think these guys has to be in the 120 range and under 5'6!


 Damn....I'm not very big but those guys make me look like a giant.I was quite the little monkey climbing around &hanging from scaffolding when younger (before OSHA rule that states if you're over 6 FEET in the air you have to be tied off now) Not near as agile now,but I get by,takes a day or so to get limbered up when I'm sent on such jobs,glad they are few & far between.Let the young bucks twist themselves into a pretzel,give me a break.


----------



## Drifthopper (Aug 3, 2012)

This weekend I’ll have to look on U tube for any videos showing how to rig the flip line. 

There is more than enough info on the web explaining the technique on how to climb, but as I posted above, the saddle has 4 “D” rings,,,,,  flip line has a clip and a carabineer,  what gets connected where?

Yes… a spur climbing class would be a great idea,,,, but I’d have to travel to like Washington State for one. 

Since you guys Hi-jacked this thread….    

Climbing links to sites or climbing info is appreciated…


----------



## Danno77 (Aug 3, 2012)

Drifthopper said:


> This weekend I’ll have to look on U tube for any videos showing how to rig the flip line.
> 
> There is more than enough info on the web explaining the technique on how to climb, but as I posted above, the saddle has 4 “D” rings,,,,,  flip line has a clip and a carabineer,  what gets connected where?
> 
> ...


Really, the guys that KNOW this are on arboristsite, but I hesitate to send you there, because they don't generally provide warm welcomes for people that THEY feel are wannabes or hack-pros. I emphasize THEY because I'm certainly not judging you in any sense of the word, but they can be pretty harsh at times. (that being said, they are otherwise about the nicest bunch of people that would give you the shirts of their backs if you needed them)


----------



## ScotO (Aug 3, 2012)

Drifthopper, here's about as basic as it gets.  For rope climbing you use your middle ring.  For lanyard climbing, you use the hip rings.


----------



## Drifthopper (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks  Scotty.

I called spyderman back again, they make climbing equipment, They make the flip line that’s in the kit from Bailey’s . 

This time, I got a guy from technical support, explained to him that I bought this kit,  but no directions…..what gives..?
He said they purposely do that, they don’t want to be responsible if “something goes wrong”  .
We talked a bit and he did explain that the flip line gets attached the hip D rings, he also suggested you tube.

There are some good videos on You Tube.  

WesSpur has one for beginner climbers, gives and shows all the basic information to start you off right. 

.


----------



## mellow (Aug 7, 2012)

I will have to checkout the video's as well,  not looking forward to climbing up a tree again anytime soon but you gotta do what you gotta do to get a tree down sometimes.

I could barely walk when I got done,  start now doing some strength training on your leg muscles.


----------



## SKIN052 (Aug 14, 2012)

Wish I would have saw this thread sooner. If you have any questions just let me know. Maybe post a pic of your gear which would make things a bit easier. Climbing is something I know a few things about, lol.


----------

